# Longhorn Rod



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are the pics of the longhorn rod I did. Thanks for the pattern Jerry
I also had a few questions that Doc helped me with so Thanks Doc!










a few others I did this moth. I have several others but I will post after Christmas... I do not want to spoil someones surprise.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Nice*

Looks like you been busy Allen, that pattern sure does look great. Nice work keep em coming. Ed


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Allen, glad to help with the pattern. The 'Horn weave came out great. You HAVE been busy! Jerry


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Allen you have done a great job on weave, but I really am going to play the blonde here, what does it stand for?
The marbling job is also very nice but that wrap oh boy do I love that, the colours really complement each other. I love it so much I am so tempted to give that a go myself and I have never done a wrap before so where do I start.

Love your work.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice stuff there Allen!

Sandy, 
The best advice I could give you about crosswraps is just go for it. Get some diamonds and or chevrons laid down & you'll see the light come on. Then get the 3 booklets of patterns that Flex-Coat puts out. They are truly the easiest step by step
fancy crosswrap booklets. Tells ya thread by thread.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks really great. Guess the packing and rolling helped.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Nice 'horn weave, marble, and wrap. You've been a busy beaver fer sure!*


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

sandyd said:


> Allen you have done a great job on weave, but I really am going to play the blonde here, what does it stand for?
> The marbling job is also very nice but that wrap oh boy do I love that, the colours really complement each other. I love it so much I am so tempted to give that a go myself and I have never done a wrap before so where do I start.
> 
> Love your work.


Sandy, the longhorn is the mascot of the SECOND oldest public institution of higher learning in Texas. They call him Bevo, but that's another story.
Jerry


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice looking rods. That is a great crosswrap pattern and color combination. Jerry, one of these days a COUGAR is going to eat that cow.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words folks. Yes it has been a crazy last couple months. I still have 2 more to finish before x-mas. 

Sandy, Jerry is right, the Univ. of Texas. I did it for a friend who has the first one I did but I did it on graph paper and it had nowhere close to the detail of this one. Jerry is not very partial to this logo but he helped in a big way.
On the crosswrap it is for my cousin who is graduating this month in Florida.
And like Raymond said, go for it, you know all of us here will be ready to help.
There are lots of patterns available online and elsewhere. Once you get used to how the threds lay down and show/hide and which direction to go it is fairly simple.

Thanks Again ALL


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Really fine work Allen,,,,Jim


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's what the BEVO rod landed down in POC. Thanks again Allen for the fine Longhorn rod.
The rod was one of my son's UT graduation presents.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting up. I cannot believe that little trout rod busted that big ugly. I am glad he likes it and again I have to thank Jerry for the pattern.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

apslp said:


> Thanks for posting up. I cannot believe that little trout rod busted that big ugly. I am glad he likes it and again I have to thank Jerry for the pattern.


There's a pic for your website, Allen.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

You know it Jim, It will be there soon. I have so much to update on the site and I will get to it after the holidays. I let one customer get away with 2 rods without taking pics but I do still have alot of new goodies to update there.


----------



## Mosquito Lagoon (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow... looks like you sprinkled some good luck into the finish you used on that rod?
Great job!


----------



## SpookJr (Jul 30, 2004)

Would have been a nicer rod if it had a UH logo on it


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I am not partial to any one educational facility so I am sure a UH logo can be done too. My Grandfather and my Dad both went to UH!


----------



## RandyJr (Jan 18, 2011)

*Pattern*

Hey guys, I am new to this forum and pretty new to rod building. I have built a Harrington surf rod, I put in some diamond weave but nothing to complicated. I was really wanting to put this bevo on my next rod I am building. I got a nice MHX trout rod kit from my Fiancee and was wondering how I could obtain that Bevo pattern to put on that rod. Possibly some additional insight on the difference between this weaving and doing a diamond weave I would greatly appreciate it. I would alo like to add that the example done in this thread by apslp is magnificent.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, blast from the past! Just PM Allen (apslp) & I'm sure he would be happy to share the weave pattern with you...


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Allen great job all the way around. A really great job on the weave. Your a brave man working with the orange on white. You really done a fantastic job of rolling and packing...

Regards,
Doug


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

RandyJr, Just email me [email protected]
Or give me a call 281-831-4308 and I will be glad to help you out!

Doug, the first few I did was before Cason's CP came out and it was a bit tricky, now with his CP it is nice.. no bleed through! I really like this pattern.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Since we dug up this old thread I will post a few pics from some recent UT weaves.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*qtrods*

really nice work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Dang, I read through most of this thread before I realized it was 2 years ago! haha
Still looks good Allen after all these years!


----------

